# bacon wrapped jalapeno!



## knapp10 (May 9, 2015)

So darn tasty.  First time doing these on the smoke. Dont know if ill do them any other way.













CAM00195.jpg



__ knapp10
__ May 9, 2015


----------



## tropics (May 9, 2015)

Knapp10 said:


> So darn tasty. First time doing these on the smoke. Dont know if ill do them any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not right keeping secrets,whats inside does matter. I agree they are good


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 9, 2015)

Nice long king ABT's!


----------



## knapp10 (May 9, 2015)

Very simple. 2 jalapeno.  Sliced in half and gutted. Put some cream cheese in it and wrap it with your favorite bacon. Only takes about 1 hr and 30 min to get the bacon perfect and the jalapenos are still crunchy!


----------



## tropics (May 9, 2015)

Yes a nice simple mix. I like mine with a little Cheddar,Bacon and chopped Jalapeno mixed in. But I would eat them. nice job.


----------

